# WRUW June 2013 / ЧВСН Июнь 2013



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

A warm and sunny summer is coming, well at least in the Northern hemisphere, except for Germany... Longest winter ever, it seems 
Meanwhile, some of my latest purchases have arrived!


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

The same depressing weather in Paris... But our government says it is preparing itself for a potential canicula this summer! Well, I know they also promised to curb unemployment by year end! :-x Lousy summer to come?


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Russian Art. 
Avant-garde. 
Black Square.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

My wife







and me


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Watch on right : _"Hey you fat! Here is a serious Soviet or Russian collection! Get out!"_
Watch on left :  _"__My dear, you must calm down! I am Russian! I was made __ in Penza Watch Factory!"_

b-) Yesterday :


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta get one of those MC Strelas one day!b-)









I'll be heading the Huns off at the pass today... :-d


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Long winter is right, but the last couple of weeks have been quite decent here in the UK. 
Hope it perks up for the rest of Europe soon!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

yurikim said:


> Russian Art.
> Avant-garde.
> Black Square.
> 
> View attachment 1105235










Mine says привет!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

All the Luch in this thread is making me jealous, I can't wait until mine gets here


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Sorry, I still can't post pictures... Need to fix my Pc.

so, here is what is on my wrist now.... Quite proud!

Koutouzoff's soviet watches: OKEAN 2


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

no russian today just ball engineer hydrocarbon today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A RR 470 in need of hands reluming (though it could be argued there is little difference between Vostok's original lume and having no lume paint on the hands )


----------



## tikitubab (Mar 10, 2013)

A souvenir from my recent trip to Lugansk has bumped the vintage Omega to work today...









And no late winter for me...


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Bahauddin Naqshbandi commemorative on a blue canvas strap:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Saturday : Dress Watch Poljot 2209


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm on a trip to the UK, so I decided to wear my recently overhauled Sekonda Poljot alarm, together with a new strap I just finished making on Friday. Photographed at Coventry train station right after I arrived.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A dressy Rodina for Sunday on a vintage lizard Hirsch strap (one day I will source a correct crown for this one)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Pouring rain for the last weeks. Neptun!


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot 75th anniversary watch today


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

First Russian (Latvian) of the month, Gaz Limo


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ham2 said:


> A dressy Rodina for Sunday on a vintage lizard Hirsch strap (one day I will source a correct crown for this one)


One of those lazy days where I get to change watches during the day. Another dressy Sunday watch with a passing resemblance to the Rodina: a Kirovskie on a different vintage lizard strap (Hamilton).


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

June gloom (cloudy) in SoCal today. On the bright side...


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Flood Emergency of the Century and FC Bayern football club wins Championship, German Cup and Europe Cup.
They did not win this oversized Clipper with an undersized Zaria movement... Ha!


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning forum! Startin' my day with my trusted Chaika 3050-KR at my wrist, running +4s per day:







​
And the search for other Soviet watches with the CRP-3050 movement continues. They are the quartz watches I love most. ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Vostok Komandirskie - Pobeda 45-95:


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Soviet Era Vostok Komandirskie, she's a bit banged up but I like the "history".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Newly-arrived Raketa Atom today....


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Raketa on a vintage Wittnauer lizard embossed black leather band that I reconditioned:


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

IMG_7991 by CesarDGomez, on Flickr


----------



## Olaa (Apr 27, 2013)

Best reg 
Ola


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Sunday : Black Poljot 3133 :























b-) Monday : Komandirskie "Plastic case" :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

This:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for the ugly picture... thanks to genkisushi, I could correct the chrono hand!
The mechanism is marked 1-87, but the stop second doesn't work...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Poljot Alarm


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Still wearing my Sekonda Poljot. Photos taken at the Coventry Transport Museum, where I'm currently attending meetings for work. The watch and the car (a 1982 Delorean) are of very similar vintage:









I wonder what watch Marty is wearing?









No photo for the "At the Controls" thread unfortunately. I don't think the curator would approve.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Small but beautiful!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Olaa (Apr 27, 2013)

black&white

Best reg
Ola


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tuesday... Russian invasion









.


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

In Sankt-Pnterburge a terrible heat for 30 degrees. Weather with the North mixed the South.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My beater OKEAH - a recase at some point in time, now with a chrome plated case and a blank caseback, hence it gets far more wear than any of the other OKEAHs in my collection. One day I will restore it - I have the stainless steel case set aside and only need to find a correct caseback.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

this one


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there today its scuba dude . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, big Chaika with very small 1601a mouvement inside :


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

KGB style b-)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Early Sturmanskie 31659


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just came in the mail from Juliann Kampmann:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr. Shiny, my one contemporary Amphibia - in the 060 case, since Dixit mentioned it on another thread. The first Russian watch I bought (or one of three I bought together), or rather, the replacement for the first Russian watch I bought, since the first one arrived non-working (and was happily replaced by the seller). I don't know why I went silver-on-silver; it seemed a good idea at the time.


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

Strictly Landing instead of Commander.


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

2 years I collect hours with a parachute but almost anything isn't present.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

Good Nulyovka. I congratulate.


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Amphibia today in the 420 case with a nato strap.


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

I understand OCDood. He wants to make again an old Amphibian tight. Not a question I will help let sends me. Everything is. It will manage to it in the cost of a postage. I respect fans of the Soviet hours


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

My Sekonda alarm and OhDark30's Sekonda 3017 chrono, while we were having a drink at the Betjeman Arms in London:

















And here's OhDark30's Raketa, as I attempted to capture the subtle shading of the gold dial with a pocket camera on a 3" tripod under pub lighting (with a little help from a flashlight):









It was great to meet you OhDark30!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My new Ministry of Defense 3AKA3:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunny dial for a sunny day.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It was great to meet you too, Stefan! A perfect London evening sharing and talking about Russian watches (my pic)








And today, in your honour, my Poljot Alarm (see what I mean about the less stylish hands)

Have a good journey back to Canada (guess you're somewhere above the Atlantic right now)


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Wore this to work:







Then this came in the mail:














The passport actually matches the serial number! Looks like it is a 92 NOS. Finally, liberation from the second hand menace!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome watch, Guess Who! |> In that light the case almost looks like it's titanium, which I think would look great on that watch!

My first ws with my new Nikon s3500 camera. All I have to do to recharge it is leave it plugged in to my computer after I upload pics. It also takes decent close-ups, such as this one, without having to turn the macro function on. A pretty decent budget camera on sale for $120. The standard twenty mega pixels of resolution is way too high so I set it back down to ten.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Soviet era from Poland today: a Jantar with a 16 jewel 1MWF movement.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> Awesome watch, Guess Who! |> In that light the case almost looks like it's titanium, which I think would look great on that watch!


Thanks! Actually I think it is just plastic (it is super light, is there a good way to test what something is made of without lab equipment?). I just threw a $2 strap on it for now, I was thinking of getting something nicer; titanium is an option for sure.

I was very surprised by the frequency of this movement (1801.1), it sounds like a 3133!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Just received, I wore it yesterday... I wear it today. I'll wear it tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning fellow travellers.

A few months ago I spotted this fairly early Strela 3017 on Ebay UK, and after a flurry of PMs with Ham2 (a big thank you, Mark. I owe you one) who has himself a *breathtaking* collection of vintage Strelas, I got the thumbs up that it's likely to be original; so I snapped it up, no messin' about. The trouble is that the seller didn't feel comfortable shipping it outside of the UK, so I had it delivered to My Dear Old Mum's place. And there it's sat, marooned in Blighty. Now you know that Capuchos don't do delayed gratification (we tried it once, but soon lost patience) so being separated from this wonderful piece of history for three months or so's been driving me bananas.

So I think I mentioned yesterday that my Baby Brother's come over for the long weekend. Well of course he brought me the Strela, so of *course* I'm wearing it today. If the watch looks blurry then that's because it's an old chap with the inevitable patina coming from half a century's wear and tear. If I look blurry it's because Baby Brother and I opened up a *third* bottle of plonk in the wee hours.

So this Strela has the original 3017 movement wot the Soviets decided to locally manufacture back in the late fifties so they could produce a domestic chronograph (Better people than me can tell the story, so I'll skip the tale). Yer can tell it's fairly early because (a) it has the slightly rounded lugs and (b) there's no internal chapter ring. And it's that design cleanliness of the dial's wot got me all excited about buying it. People wot know better than me reckon it was made in about 1963, perhaps into 1964, and it's not an export model 'cos it has lots of cyrillic writing on it. Stands to reason, dunnit. So as I was born at the very end of 1964, this watch's likely to be a little bit older than me. Much is made of the fact that the Strela's associated with the Soviet space program, but I'd say the Sturmanskie pilot's watch is more evocative wot with The Great Gargarin (insert genuflection here) himself wearin' one on his historic first.

Still, if any watch can claim to being the Speedmaster Professional of the Soviet side of the Space Race, then this is it.

Right, that's enough for one hang-over day.

Ric


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

That is a luvverly Strela - and well worth the wait; happy to have been of some help. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Seeing Ric's "new" Strela put me in the mood to dig into my box of 3017s for something to wear today. And although it is raining in NY (weather like this reminds me of home....'sniff'), and I wasn't planning on going anywhere today, I thought I'd wear one of my rarer ones: I have shown this before but here it is once again - a cyrillic Strela with telemeter and tachymeter scale but branded as a ПОЛЕТ.














This was a restoration project. I had received the dial (and another very poor condition plain СТРЕЛА dial) from a seller who had sold me a fair priced redialed "Strela" (serviced, high serial number latin 19 jewel stamp - Sekonda/Poljot). The dial is a little cleaner than when I received it: I had a partially successful attempt at cleaning it with a solution of mild detergent but had to stop when the wash began to remove the red ink from the tachymeter scale.

It took a while to find another suitable redialed Strela (round lug case with a working low range (14xxx) serial number movement, cyrillic 19 jewel stamp) to do the dial swap with. This turned into a bigger project than anticipated due to my incompetence; briefly - broke not 1 but 2 gold minute batons (aaaarrgh) and because I wasn't paying attention, dropped the winding stem screw/detente out of position by unscrewing it too far. Long story short: I ended up taking it to a local watchmaker to correct my errors and service it; he did a good job considering he'd never seen a 3017 before and was game to give it a try.

So this is still a work in progress. The crown is a replacement but more importantly, I need to find a (more) correct blue chrono second sweep hand (I had thought I'd found some aesthetically correct NOS blue sweep hands several months ago but when I went to fit one I noticed it had a longish post that wouldn't allow the hand to be correctly mounted).


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got a new strap for this Amphibian and thought I'd wear it on this dreary Friday


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bought this watch to go with this strap from fellow member natostrapco jaytaras


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Had to include my best friend!!










At least he appreciates my interest unlike some unnamed boxer.....


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Was wearing this lovely amphibian today.










Btw, can anyone spot what's amiss with this watch? ;-)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

sq100 said:


> Btw, can anyone spot what's amiss with this watch? ;-)


My guess (and it's only a guess since I don't know what this watch is supposed to look like) is that the triangle and rectangle at 12 o'clock should be swapped? And the triangle looks a bit crooked, but that could just be optical distortion caused by the crystal.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

sq100 said:


> Btw, can anyone spot what's amiss with this watch? ;-)


On mine, the triangle on the dial sits higher toward the top of the inner ring, even with the top of the rectangles.










Wearing my new Soviet tankist on a Zim bracelet today:


















I've got a mesh bracelet from strapcode.com inbound that I plan to put on my Vostok like the model sq100 has pictured. b-)


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

The hands look new?

I couldn't be happier with this recent aqisition, as it cleaned up to new-like condition and is running like a champ. I removed the bezel and cleaned the brushed part of the case with a plastic scouring pad, inline with the grain, and it really turned out well. The watch was in very good condition to begin with, and came with a bonus Nato strap which my wife isn't very fond of...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

No painted lume dots


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

That's right, we buy watches to go with straps.  (I was thinking of doing the same thing, but my full watch box and counter top counselled me otherwise.)



GlenRoiland said:


> Bought this watch to go with this strap from fellow member natostrapco jaytaras


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> The hands look new?


You're quite right, but not all hands unfortunately....only the second and minute hand are new, the hour hand looks original. I didn't notice until I saw it in the dark last night.....


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) As said yesterday, Today, I continued to wear my mysterious Prim "Consul" :









 In fact, no. Another one, a little bit worn.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Zaria tonight, the glass is very reflective!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kirovskie!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

My new Amphibia 960 with a new rubber band.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Boring rainy Saturday today, so I've decided to go with the "Scuba Dude".







Enjoy the weekend!
Luís M


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

Radiorum of a silence zone on the dial. It is necessary to listen to SOS during the pink periods to all seamen.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Raketa Big Zero for Saturday


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

New acquisition today. I've wanted a 24-hour Raketa for a while, but since there's too much on my wishlist I decided to not spend a fortune on it. When this one came by last week I was one of only a few bidders and I got it at a nice price.


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

Это выпускал уже неуправляемый демоккратичный никакой ещё кооператив ПЧЗ 1994-1996 года.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My only USSR watch


----------



## Huntergreene (Apr 16, 2013)

Meh kind of day , but this is the Vostok I've been waiting forever for. I quite like it.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

merl said:


> My only USSR watch


Very nice! That's the nicest looking one of those I've ever seen. Most watches look worse than real life in such close-up photos, and this one looks perfect. It must look even better than perfect in person.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit... spacey today


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

svorkoetter said:


> Very nice! That's the nicest looking one of those I've ever seen. Most watches look worse than real life in such close-up photos, and this one looks perfect. It must look even better than perfect in person.


Thanks! It does look even better in person. I was lucky to get this one NOS beginning of this year.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

A Mockba that was born a couple months after I was in 1957:










It's a wonder either of us are still ticking. ;-)


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Red, white and blue (strap) today....


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been looking for one of these white-dial 2403's for a while, and finally picked up a nice one:


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

Today I whip out the old 1980s SLAVA 26 jewels. One of my favourite! 
But it runs 2-3 minutes too fast each day, so I have to constantly tend to it's healthcare... :-x


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia Tonneau for me today:









After many months I've been finally able to find a Soviet-era gasket and the antimagnetic plate, now the watch is truly water resistant and antimagnetic. Restoration complete!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hiya all.

Today was the day for the Vostok Amfibia 1967, the ideal watch for a Bond villain. I always associated myself with the bad guys:

"Do you expect me to talk, Goldfinger?"

"No, Mr Bond. I expect you to *die*."

It's been a good weekend, and it's not quite I over yet. Grill is heating up nicely, and I ever so slightly over-indulged in the butchers yesterday. So lashings of meat to cook/undercook/burn. Hungry, so me fingers are shaking typing this.

Oh, and I also posted a long exposure pickie I took with my iPhone. Pretty, innit?

Ric


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pics, Ric!









Today I wearing the crown jewel of late-nineties Poljot chronographs.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot b uhr today


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

3133 for Sunday


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Me and my Mockba. I love this watch.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Relaxing after working in the yard;


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I picked up another watch last week. When I first saw it I moved on because I thought I saw a franken amphibian. But after a few minutes (more searches, same results :-d) I had a closer look and I decided to pick the buyout (it was really cheap and figured I could always keep the movement/casing as spare).
It was because of the hour hand I saw and I'm hoping someone can tell me more about it. At first sight they looked like the normal cadet hands, but notice how the hour hand has a different shape.
Browsing Mark Gordons website I found watch nr800 which has a similar dial (with date), but hands are hard to spot on the small previews. None of the cadet sized watches had the same hour hand.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

OCDood said:


> Me and my Mockba. I love this watch.


That watch is fabulous, OCD! Great pick up!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Pilot "Berkut" on the original RIOS strap it came with, which fits me now that I've shortened each piece by about 10mm.









I still need to clean up the stitching a bit and put in some stitching across the band next to the spring bars.


----------



## eduard69 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

For today - a "dottie" ....


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vostok "Victory" 50th anniversary watch today on a NATO strap from natostrapco. This watch is fresh from eBay via Ukraine. Love this piece of "history" as it were.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Saturday, Stormy Weather announced. So, I wore my old Amphibia. My first one.
















b-) Sunday, despite the rain, I wore, one more time, my Prim Consul :


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

good morning!  have a wonderful monday and a great week!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

fcafca said:


> b-) Saturday, Stormy Weather announced. So, I wore my old Amphibia. My first one.
> View attachment 1115352


Mine says hello.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Friday:








Saturday:








Today:


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Nice watch, nice strap


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

koutouzoff said:


> Nice watch, nice strap


Thank you - the watch isn't perfect though - the minute accumulator and crown are replacements that I need to swap out.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

This P.I. beauty was waiting for me when I arrived back home on a rainy day in central Ontario









buffed up nicely and scored well on the timegrapher too |>


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning forum! Chaika 3050-KR for me today, while I'm waiting for a Chaika 3056A from France.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Штурманские 31659


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Here I am checking the time on my Gorbachev Raketa, packed on the train, as I commute to the collective with all of the other worker.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

KGB


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Mesh & Orange


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ham2 said:


> Штурманские 31659


Quick change: Штурманские 3133!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

good morning!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

"Hey, what is this guy wearing?"








"Is it the latest Vostok-Europe Expedition?"








"No, just a 2007 model..."








"Already got this one..."


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Vostok Europe Expedition early rare model 1 million years BC, worn on a thoroughly silex shaven wrist.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:think: A new proof of global warming. Free zebras in a park in Munich, Germany...

b-) : Monday, Pobeda Red 12 :























b-) : Tuesday, Pobeda "Завод ТТК-1", made in 1st State Precision Jewel Cutting Factory, last generation :


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

A little lovely Strela:


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

It's more than a little lovely Strela... that's a PURE BEAUTY!
Sell it to me!

I didn't know you had such an ealry one. Isn't the dial from Russ Cook?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

frantsous said:


> A little lovely Strela:


Sweet.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

So, for some crazy reason, I decided to wear an orange shirt, and orange-on-orange tie, and my bold blue pants to work today. Must be getting close to summertime, or I'm just a little delirious. And what better to go with that ensemble than a blue (well, purple IRL realy) Amfibia Seaman with an orange second hand!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

koutouzoff said:


> It's more than a little lovely Strela... that's a PURE BEAUTY!
> Sell it to me!
> 
> I didn't know you had such an ealry one. Isn't the dial from Russ Cook?


No it is from a seller in Germany.

With the box:


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

More colors


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just picked this up from the post office, via eBay from our friend Amil! It's a quite nice Komandirskie, could NOT wait to wear it so I didn't set the date. Thanks Amil!!!

благодарю!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

zeljko said:


> good morning!
> View attachment 1117745


Top of the mornin' to you brother!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

zeljko said:


> good morning!  have a wonderful monday and a great week!
> View attachment 1115359


This is a great photo! There are very few photos of the 1254g floating around on the Internet. I ordered the 1254 silver guilloche from Juliann Kampman, but he accidentally sent the wrong watch. Now I think I'm going to keep the 1254g instead!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

frantsous said:


> No it is from a seller in Germany.
> 
> With the box:


Box as well. Very nice. Waiting for the next post with the papers


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My new Raketa on my new mesh bracelet.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

frantsous said:


> No it is from a seller in Germany.
> 
> With the box:
> 
> View attachment 1118214


I'd love the watch but would be happy just to have the box. b-)


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Catch o' the day:









Vremir back.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Me and my new scuba dude got pretty dirty today hiking in the hills near Laguna Beach. It rinsed off nicely though. I'm going to really enjoy this watch, I can tell.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Another of my new Raketa:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning all.

Today I am mostly wear in' this 'ere Raketa 24hr Radio Operator, wot is a Soviet-era Russian watch. This watch remains one of my favourites although the steady stream of incoming novelties does tend to push it towards the back of the daily rotation queue. But when it's lucky number *does* come up, I still get that same "charmed" feeling that I had when I first received it.

Shiny, innit. And perky. It's a perky watch.

Apologies to those of you who *do* know, but for those of you wot *don't* know, the Russian-made 2623 movement beating its little heart out inside is a purposely designed and truly mass-produced 24 hour movement. This ain't a normal 12 hour movement wot's been modified in some way then produced in cottage industry numbers; the movement's the real 24 hour deal. I'm sure that the other 24 hour specialists such as Glycine (and others that don't come to mind easily) also have true 24 hour movements, but I'm unaware of any other country (empire?) that "found" a large enough 24 hour market to produce such a specialised movement on such a scale.

Note the "found" in quotes. More anon on that point.

The Russian watch experts out there can properly list 'em all, but I've seen the 2623 movement in 24 hour Raketas (I have two) and Volmax Sturmanskies and Aviators (I had one of each, but now passed them on). And then there're the endless Soviet-era models going back to god knows when they first started making 24 hour watches for military and arctic exploration purposes.

Why would they do that?

Well, not much sun to look at in a nuclear submarine or bunker, and even less during an arctic winter. 24 hour watches make better sense in such environments.

Dunno if the 2623 movement remains in production, but I suspect not because Volmax is now putting quartz (cough, spit) movements into their 24 hour models. I *think* Raketa are still making 24 hour watches with this movement (I just checked their current product line up. They do) but they could be mopping the last few 2623s they have in the warehouse.

My point is *not* to buy a nice 2623 engined example as some sort of investment, but rather as a cheapish way of adding a bit of watchmaking history to yer collection in the form of a true mass-produced 24 hour movement that (in my opinion) would never have seen the light in a non-soviet economy. Remember that "found"? Well I suspect that if yer shoved a 2623 movement watch on the wrist of *every* submariner, missile bunker red button pressed, and all the arctic explorers that there ever were, yer'd still not have a market large enough to warrant mass-producing this movement.

So the 2623's one of those illogical outcomes that you get with a centrally planned economy. But I kind of like that. Not everything in this world needs to be logical.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Great news friends! The Chaika 3056A arrived one hour ago. I'll introduce it to the forum in the next days. Here are my first impressions about the watch:

-The seconds hand -due to the smaller stepping motor than the 3056A- doesn't have that light backlash that characterized the watches fitted with the CRP-3050 and the 3056 movement. Instead, it snaps like a traditional quartz.

-There was the original gasket inside, but it wasn't an amorphous mass of alien goo, instead it was crumbling to pieces, so I've replaced it with another one that has a similar diameter.

-It weights more or less like the Chaika 3050-KR, and it seems to be very accurate: I've set it at 10:25 AM and at the moment the watch isn't running faster nor slower than the atomic clock. _*"Chudesnyj!"*_







​


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

I love this Alarms. Poljot Alarm - 2612.1


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Molnija 3602


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Started my morning wearing a Strela reissue








And then the postman brought me this..........Druzhba!








One of 2 that I found - the other dial version is en-route. This is in nicer condition than I hoped for and a nice addition to my collection. And so far, keeping time; not a fan of the bund though.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Switched to my new Sportivnie and new Bund Leather NATO. It only has 16mm lugs so it takes a skinny strap:


























Notice the Bund logo on the buckle...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Before the cena. Monopoli (Ba) Italy


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

So I feel like an idiot. After countless hours of researching I decided to order the 1254 Strela from Julian Kampmann, convinced that the gold version (the newest one) was too "blingy." Also I thought the silver guilloche would look great, but I think that's due to all the macroscopic photos on the Internet. In real life the gold version looks just perfect. Sometimes photos online don't really convey the wrist presence a watch has in hand.

Well because I had sent him many emails, I think Julian mixed up the orders. Anyways it's a long story, but I have ended up with the 1254G and I prefer it to the silver version (which I had and have now returned to Julian).

Really gorgeous, and the Juchten strap Julian has paired it with is just perfect:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Raketa 2603, the first I'd seen in a chunky "TV"-style case


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice. I just got 2 TV style Raketa but both of them have a calendar and a central second hand. I don't remember seeing one with the seconds at the 6 O'clock position. :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Raketa TV dial with Cyrillic calendar on brown leather...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Stadium.














Poljot Stadium


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Today still the Chaika 3056A, I'm amazed by its accuracy, it still hasn't lost a second. :-!







​


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1120330


A Slava tonneau!? I must know where you got this one!


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vostok Radio Room reissue in the 110 case from Meranom today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> A Slava tonneau!? I must know where you got this one!


Thanks mate !!

Leon a few years ago.
Hav'nt seen them since.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Thanks mate !!
> 
> Leon a few years ago.
> Hav'nt seen them since.


I saw a couple with the white dial and blue hands on eBay, but that black dial really does it for me


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Vostok Metropolis is way better imo. 
Also in the same style numbers, and a blue dila version


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't always wear a Slava, but when I do, I prefer a Slava Amphibia.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mechanical Vostok...


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I started Tuesday wearing this









Then I picked up this in my local Cash Converters









So now I own the terrible twins, or heavenly bodies as you prefer, the Strela and the Speedy









Today, back to this earth's atmosphere


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

junkman said:


>


Another one


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Thursday : Dress Watch Vostok gold plated case. 2209 inside :






























b-) Friday : Raketa quartz NOS


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

With new solid bracelet and amphibia end-link


----------



## eduard69 (Feb 17, 2010)

This watch deserves a better photographer:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Was planning to wear this Raketa 2209 but I'll need to swap the (too big) bracelet for a leather strap first


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Poljot Quartz


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

My one (and only) 3133. There are other 3133s, but this is mine.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> Vostok Metropolis is way better imo.
> Also in the same style numbers, and a blue dila version


I bought my first Poljot today and it looks similar to one of those. It has a black dial, Roman numerals, and a SS bracelet. The sellers pix were so blurry though you couldn't make out any fine details at all, so I went with my gut feelings. From what I could make out from the pix it looked like it was NOS, he had the box it came in and papers to go with it, and I won it for $20US so I figured I really couldn't go wrong. Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

LE Radio Room...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

This one of course, on the 50th anniversary of Valentina Tereshkova's historic launch


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

fcafca said:


> b-) Friday : Raketa quartz NOS


That Raketa Kvartz looks lovely! I find that "sandwich" case quite fascinating. And that that Chaika 3050-KR I see in the foreground looks great too. It's one of my favourite Soviet quartz watches. b-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

My franken Raketa today


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Wearing this one of course:



















Prior to the timely reminder ;-) I was wearing this one:










One Friday and Saturday I was wearing this Vostok Antimagnetic:










And on Thursday I was wearing a Raketa 1980-2000 calendar:










Before that, I don't remember, possibly the Vostok 5/6, for which incidentally I will shortly be acquiring a new strap. Stay tuned for new pics in a week or so.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Had to swap too


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Martina Franca (Ta), Italy









Alberobello (Ba), Italy









Savelletri (Br), Italy

















Monopoli (Ba), Italy


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Vostok antimagnetic on a mesh bracelet:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Father's Day at the Bronx zoo.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Amfibia Reef again, my first video experience


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

'67 reissue...


----------



## tikitubab (Mar 10, 2013)

Off to work with a dressy vostok from amil...









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Because of vpn and this interesting topic, I bought at a good price this strange watch... I wear it since Saturday.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

fcafca said:


> b-) Because of vpn and this interesting topic, I bought at a good price this strange watch... I wear it since Saturday.


It's wonderful! Congrats for the catch Fcafca! I love the 3050-KR, it's a terribly fascinating watch. Did you check out its accuracy? The two 3050-KR I have run +4s per day. I don't know the accuracy of the Poljot 3050 though, since I keep it as a parts watch for the working Chaika.

You should definitely introduce it to the forum, I'd love to hear more about your "Big Blue"! :-!


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Superb!
Fortunately, I am wearing a Rolex Sub... I took a shower between the metro and my office...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Nardò, Italy


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Blue Amphibia for this Monday

=Patti


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

Little strategy planning on a Monday morning with the trusty Amphibia. I've had it about two weeks now and it is running +3/4 seconds a day. The canvas nato might not look the nicest but is quite comfortable. Watch has stood up to bike riding, nights on the town, the firing range, and business meetings. Love it.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello from sunny Poland.

Yep, Capucho's on another business trip, and this time it's a city in Western Poland wot is called Wroclaw. Bit of a turbulent history, this place, cos until 1945 this was an eastern German city called Breslau... with a large population of Germans. But after the end of hostilities the Russians redrew the border and declared Breslau a Polish city. Said Germans were escorted (in horrific conditions) to "their" side of the border and vast numbers of Poles were encouraged (in marginally less horrific conditions) to take up residence in the rubble, erm, I mean their newly acquired grand city.

Sixty odd years later (so very recent, isn't it?) and it's a bright and sunny place full of bright and sunny young people; this being the poshest university town in Poland.

Not a stranger to Poland 'cos of a project I did here, but that was in Warsaw. The location of arguably worse war horrors.

Ah well.

The beer's very good, the people lovely, the girls a bit too gorgeous (don't worry, I'm a very good boy these days) and the food ain't too bad at all. In fact great.

Basically yer cheerful and optimistic emerging market economy. Nice.

Oh and I brought just *one* watch, the Strela 3133, and for some reason the bloody chronograph complication's given up the ghost. Realised when I tried to play with the watch on the aeroplane. Buggah. Dunno what'll cost me more: mailing it to Herr Kampmann to get it fixed under warranty and the inevitable customs fees when it returns *or* take it to me tame watchmender so he can hit it with his Swiss watch-mending hammer till it works again.

Hmm.

Still it's shiny, innit.

Meant to take a side by side pickie of the Strela 3017 and Strela 3133 as a comparison. This one being a homage to the precise same vintage watch I was lucky enough to pick up a few weeks after I'd ordered the latter day beast.

Do I really need two Strelas? Ooooooooooh...

Ric


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lucky I had a map of Europe handy!









It looks as though the chrono-function reset properly, so you may have just lost some leverage on the start/stop lever. Try pressing harder on the top button, if it starts you may just have to tighten the lever bolt (reverse thread).


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Do I really need two Strelas? Ooooooooooh...
> 
> Ric


Much like the "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything" there is only one correct answer to that question and it is 42.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

i-Art entirely made by my 45 months old favourite artist thanks to Photoshop Express on iPhone


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Tonneau for me today! ;-)







​


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Lucky find on a Lecce sidewalk:














(not the Amphibia but the 1967 50 Lire coin)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats on your birth year coin, emoscambio!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rare mid-nineties MiG 31 w/ blue dial and gold trim:


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Komandirskie 3AKA3 on my new sharkskin strap b-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Piazza Sant'Oronzo, Lecce, italy


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Today, from the vault... A watch with a ZIM-type modern crab case and a Raketa 2603 inside. Quite possibly franken, although as I learned recently with my 19j dialed center-second ZIM (Raketa 2609.NA inside), it is tough to tell with the two of them. I assume this is a contract dial - I haven't found one similar yet - and that doesn't make it easier either.

Regardless, can anyone help me with the iconography? White bear with three stars on an orange backdrop? I was thinking zodiacal or a city coat of arms, but the shape doesn't match Ursa and I couldn't find the second.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A quiet but "weathery" afternoon here in NY: since my youngest was taking his afternoon nap, I thought I'd put new straps on a couple of my more prized watches. An earth tone python strap had turned up last week and I was debating what it'd look good on - that led me to my white dialed (high brand) Poljot Strela with tachymetre and telemeter scales. Turned out quite nice. Needless to say this morning's OKEAH reissue went back in its box.....


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Earlier this evening enjoying some quality time in a traffic jam, yay.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, my first NOS Soviet watch, baught last year. Komandirskie submarine (date not adjusted) :























Tony Parker, Tim duncan, Manu Ginobili... NBA Playoffs, match vs Miami Heat is just starting... *Let's go Spurs !!!!*


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

fcafca said:


> b-) Yesterday, my first NOS Soviet watch, baught last year. Komandirkie submarine (date not adjusted) :
> 
> View attachment 1126393


Now that's what I like! :-!


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

That python is a bit on the creepy side. Nothing personal, please. Ive never seen cured python skin before. The scales are so..well...large. Its like an aliens skin band. Please dont take this the wrong way. Moderators, please remove if Ive crossed some line or another. Maybe I would like baby python better. Not being one to talk as Ive gotten into baby wild boar skin bands. Which you will see on my new Luch a few watches down.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

My new Luch 2209 in a color Ive never seen before. Wild boar skin band as mentioned above.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

parrotandpitbull said:


> That python is a bit on the creepy side. Nothing personal, please. Ive never seen cured python skin before. The scales are so..well...large. Its like an aliens skin band. Please dont take this the wrong way. Moderators, please remove if Ive crossed some line or another. Maybe I would like baby python better. Not being one to talk as Ive gotten into baby wild boar skin bands. Which you will see on my new Luch a few watches down.


I thought it looked pretty cool, especially the shot of it hanging up. The place I bought my shark has some for sale:

18mm Matte Navy Blue Genuine Python Flat Watch Strap Band Made in The USA 1650 | eBay

Here are some cobra, the scales aren't as large and maybe they'll be more to your liking:

Long Genuine Cobra Snake Skin 24 mm Watch Band Strap Suede Backing Thin Padding | eBay


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

parrotandpitbull said:


> That python is a bit on the creepy side. Nothing personal, please. Ive never seen cured python skin before. The scales are so..well...large. Its like an aliens skin band. Please dont take this the wrong way. Moderators, please remove if Ive crossed some line or another. Maybe I would like baby python better. Not being one to talk as Ive gotten into baby wild boar skin bands. Which you will see on my new Luch a few watches down.


No offense taken - with me; not a huge fan of pigskin or sharkskin bands - it's the texture.

The python skin is "different" looking - I like the almost metallic sheen it has but the scales do take a bit of getting used too. Creepy? That's snakes for you


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Affordable, reliable, totally water-prof and very accurate, is this Vostok Amphibia, KGB watch (love this watch!). Yes, today I'm wearing Russian!








Have a nice day!
Luís M


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

A little more on east than Russian today:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Presicce (Le), Italy

















At Villa Ardiiti, a fort in family property for centuries. 42°C. Taralli Salentini made with local olive oil and durum wheat. Water temperature 30°C. Pine, palm trees, acacia, lavender, sea breeze. Single guest in the mansion.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Today morning received a mail with Raketa green TV.
It's so beautiful! But I can't make a good picture for show it  
I tried studio light, sun light, usual home lamps, but some part of beauty is gone from every photo. But I will try more...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Received a new toy last week and a matching bracelet yesterday


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yurikim, I find that is one of the pleasures of a new watch, learning now to make its beauty shine in a photo. Some are very difficult..


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

XVIII century case openers from Puglia

This one is for snap backs...








That one is for screwed backs...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

For business this morning;








For pleasure this afternoon;


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Sportivnie on my new 16mm SS bracelet with solid links:





The solid links are nice and I like it a lot, I may get another. I got it cheap at $18.50 with free shipping too.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Vostok Amfibia Reef


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning forum, Chaika 3050-KR for me today, hoping that I could slow it down a bit by fiddling with the trimmer.







​


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Castle of Otranto


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My favorite little 'no fuss' watch came out today (and most of this week actually)


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Raketa TV dial with English calendar on black leather:


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

With a new bracelet:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Rectangular, two-tone Zaria, purchased NOS a year ago when my interest began. The bracelet isn't precisely integrated - it has spring bars, and can be removed without major surgery - but it also quite clearly goes with the watch.

Trivia note - also the watch that drove me to buy a case press and some rectangular dies. Half sprained my thumbs trying to get the case back on.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

RR LE


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been across that bridge!

Hey, nice Mexican tiles RobNJ! They're great for walking through to the kitchen without taking your shoes off!

And, yeah...I'm going to have to get one of those new RRs myself sometime soon! |>


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> I've been across that bridge!
> 
> Hey, nice Mexican tiles RobNJ! They're great for walking through to the kitchen without taking your shoes off!
> 
> ...


We have a big crack through the floor, and ours are slanted. But hey, on a good day, watch parts roll reliably into a corner! (Unfortunately not actually true...)

Nice watch, by the way.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Thursday : Prim Consul, made in Czechoslovakia...


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Chubstain (Feb 26, 2013)

CCCP said:


>


Oh those Russians.. just cutting out New Zealand!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Today, it is Sekonda!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

yurikim said:


> View attachment 1129364


Stunning picture of your Raketa, yurikim. 
A sensational watch, and a nice drop of whiskey - who could ask for anything more?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

airship print detail by Paul Catherall
paulcatherall.com


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vostok 50th Anniversary "Victory" again today.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Brand new Luch









Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I just realized it's almost watch photographing time (1:50:46)

Pilot "Berkut" by JL with Poljot 31681 movement:

















The strap is the original RIOS1931 buffalo strap I bought it with (used), but I shortened it for my 6.25" wrist. I added the stitching across the ends to reinforce my glue joints (belt and suspenders).


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Feelin' Chelyabinsk. I need bigger wrists.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My new Komandirskie KGB watch. b-)


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Megapolis 2403 for today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Chubstain said:


> Oh those Russians.. just cutting out New Zealand!


Quite the contrary, translating it to an hemisphere of its own!!!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Switched to my new black dial Sportivnie on matching black leather strap:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

A bit small for me but i love it!!


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

It's easy to predict what I'm wearing today... :-d
During the night, my KR gained only 1 second, making it +2 seconds faster than the atomic clock. I find incredible that it gained only one second in nine hours, that's an impressive accuracy for such a watch, making it follow the original accuracy of +/- 2s/D.







​


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruhla de Luxe this afternoon


----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

The summer in the north isn't given. 26-28 all the time.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## liahim (Dec 21, 2012)

good sound commander.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Vlad today!







Have some other pictures but my phone died so I'll have to upload them later


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Poljot Journey for me. How does the band look to you guys? Do the blues clash? I'm terrible at judging color.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

drbobguy said:


> Poljot Journey for me. How does the band look to you guys? Do the blues clash? I'm terrible at judging color.


I like it :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Today's it's raining yet again, so in keeping with my recent habits I've gone for a diver; the whopping big lump of metal known as the Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Big it may be, but for some reason it doesn't start rotating around me wrist like some other oversized watches I've tried to live with in the past. May be down to the mesh strap that can be sized to the very last millimetre. Got to really like mesh for that, so they're more than just retro eye candy.

Can't think of a worthy digression so I'll run off now.

Ric


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

KR today, and I think it'll be on the wrist for a couple of days the next week. ;-)







​


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wearing my RadioRoom for a special occasion ;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Gallipoli (LE), Italy

Fort









Restaurant Bastione
















Coast guard


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Presicce (LE), Italy
Restaurant Mascapati







Fiat, I reckon this one was sold as Zaporozhe in the USSR. Tiny!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Leuca, Southernmost point of Puglia, splitting the Adriatic (East) and the Ionic (West) seas. Boat excursion, with subterranean and open caves to visit!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Big A Sekonda


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Scuba Dude today..


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Vlad today!


Not Vlad:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

My Poljot 23J automatic with a 2612 nh or hn under the hood. Notice how very thick it is. ( 11mm ) I very rarely see these watches. Never here and once or twice on eflat. It is incredibly sturdy, accurate, and on the large size generally speaking for an older watch at 35 mm.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

parrotandpitbull said:


> My Poljot 23J automatic with a 2612 nh or hn under the hood. Notice how very thick it is. ( 11mm ) I very rarely see these watches. Never here and once or twice on eflat. It is incredibly sturdy, accurate, and on the large size generally speaking for an older watch at 35 mm.


Similar design and dimensions but not the same; this has a 2616.2H (2N) inside.

View attachment 1132401























It lives in the bottom of my watch drawer.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

I am wearing current scuba dude design with old 470 case bezel while making some straps 









this is the result:









for more photos: Facebook Page


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Lazy day...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I spent the weekend wearing my quartz Slava. It has a summery feel to me.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My sub Amphibia. It's the one I go for in the morning and I wear it more than any of the others:




I like this small case style best of all, it came with a nice Seiko SS bracelet, and it's a cool Soviet watch. b-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

The WUS Chinese Dual Crown Project watch, really happy with it.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Headed out for a long ride yesterday with one of the most popular 3133s ever produced:









A few roadside pics taken en route

bottom of the Nottawasaga Valley















Tributary, and approaching height of land















Mennonite Buggy "Sunday Mass" Superhighway!















a word to the wise: Pay attention if stuck behind, the exhaust is a little messy and gets stuck in your tire treads... :-(


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Today - one from the vault (well....bottom of the watch drawer). This, I suspect, is a Neptune (or is it an Amphibian) of questionable parentage. Nonetheless, it does have a shiny dial.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> Mennonite Buggy "Sunday Mass" Superhighway!


Was that last picture taken in Floradale? Looks familiar.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

svorkoetter said:


> Was that last picture taken in Floradale? Looks familiar.


Yes, that's exactly where the pics were taken, on the return trip up Floradale Rd. As you probably know, there's a huge feed mill there, and the Mennonite community centre/church is just north of town.

Russian "Pilot" chronograph today:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Majak today...
good week ahead everyone!!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty late in the month but my OKEAH finally saw the light of day:


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Buran automatic today.......


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

rainy day..


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I think this watch barely qualifies for this thread, a Belorussian Luch with a Japanese Miyota (quartz) movement







The bracelet was much easier to re-size than any Vostok bracelet at least


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Warm sunny day so







this one off Amil for work.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Italian Submarine Captain (Born in Taranto, italy)









Soviet Submarine Captain (Born in Chistopol, USSR)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

White bezel Raketa amphibian. Really like the design and total looks of this model.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning forum, I really can't take the KR off my wrist: it infected me with the Big Blue syndrome which forces my mind to wear it. :-d







​


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

Zim UFO


----------



## nos1201 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## nos1201 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## nos1201 (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment 1135536


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow those last 3 are awesome |>


----------



## nos1201 (Apr 9, 2013)

more


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

nos1201 said:


>


Hi nos - wonderful collection. Do both these ministry type amphibias have 2416 movements?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An unusual Sturmanskie with a red minute register


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, commemorative chrono Poljot 3133 Cosmos-1992. Sothebys catalog 1993 :































Automatic subway without driver : Paris Métro Line 14 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Last days in Apulia, Italy. Time to upload this year's probably last sunny pics.

Monopoli















Fasano






















Lecce















Otranto








Santa Maria Leuca








Santa Cesarea Terme


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Not to forget my latest indigenous acquisition
bought in Taranto.

Locman Montecristo

Automatic Movement of the Italian Watchmaking School (Scuola Italiana d'Orologeria) in Milano.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Domino on NATO


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

New Scuba Dude from Meranom! I really dig this 710 case. Replaced the stock bracelet with a 22mm NATO.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Not for being repetitive, but wearing a KR is addicting: the more you wear it and the more it wants you to have it on your wrist. If everything goes well today I'm going to get a new bracelet for it. Accuracy confirmed to the factory specs of 2 secs per day, so +1 seconds every 10/11 hours (+11 second faster than the NTP clock today), this proves that the old Soviet quartzies that run too fast can be regulated to perform better. 







​


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sekonda Alarm on a home made leather strap:








_Still Life with Watch (ISO 50, 1/6 sec, f/2.6, steady hands)_​
This is the one that I rebuilt from the ground up about a month ago. After further tweaking, I've now got it running about +/-1 second per day on most days (it's not completely consistent, but never worse than +/-5 seconds).

Here's some additional information that Mr. Wilson from the Sekonda Materials Department sent me when I made an inquiry about the vintage of this watch:


The number on the case back is a batch number, not a serial number.
This model (which came with a metal bracelet) was first sold by Sekonda in 1990 for £22.99 and last sold in 1993 for £24.99 (recommended retail prices).
The original model number was M.1068 with the metal bracelet, or M.1067 with the leather strap.
So, this watch is much newer than the 1970s to 1980s often claimed by eBay sellers. It was one of the last in the lineup before Sekonda stopped sourcing watches from the USSR (which stopped existing).

PS. Does anyone have a Sekonda catalog from that era? I'd love to see the page featuring this watch.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not that fond of gold (coloured) watches, but since I own several komandirskies with gold coloured dial and casing I decided to get a bracelet for them. I'm pretty satisfied with the result ;-)


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Raketa with anti-magnetic feature:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Wonderful Atom previously of the Koutouzoff collection.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Teaming up a rare-ish yellow dialed dirskie with the lady of the manor's dude.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Atom again


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Matching leather again!! Yay!!!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Casualing it with an old 3017.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

weekend time fibber time


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Strela-time is always the right time


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

KR at the wrist again. ;-)
It has a new old bracelet that my watchmaker gave to me, but unfortunately the batteries of my camera ran out of power, so I have to buy a new pair before taking new pictures. In the meantime, the ZIM finally left Russia, now it's just a matter of days before it'll reach Italy... At least I hope! :-D







​


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The answer's 3017
Now, what was the question?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> The answer's 3017
> Now, what was the question?


Ditto:

First cup of coffee of the day....


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My birthday year Sportivnie Hurdler on a period Speidel Twist-O-Flex expansion band.




The band came with another watch and is much more comfortable than you might think.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A very unusual Ministry Amphibia with a purple dial and 2427 under the hood


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Back home from Italy, rain, 30°C temperature drop.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

This:


Poljot Sturmanskie Chrono 3133


Poljot Sturmanskie Chrono 3133


Poljot Sturmanskie Chrono 3133


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) I wear it for two days. A nice Czechoslovakian PRIM from 50' with "TYP 011" caliber :


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

fcafca said:


> b-) I wear it for two days. A nice Czechoslovakian PRIM from 50' with "TYP 011" caliber :


Why do you post watches made in Czechoslovakia in Russia section?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

travex said:


> Why do you post watches made in Czechoslovakia in Russia section?


Because this section is visited by collectors of watches from Eastern Europe generally (both Soviet period and after). You'll also see Luch watches from Belarus and others on this forum.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

Skitalets said:


> Because this section is visited by collectors of watches from Eastern Europe generally (both Soviet period and after). You'll also see Luch watches from Belarus and others on this forum.


 Belarus was Soviet Republic from about 1920 to 1992 hence it makes sense to share Belarus watches in this section.

But Czechoslovakia was NEVER part of Soviet Union.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Why do you post watches made in Czechoslovakia in Russia section?


Because the czechoslovakian forum is down.

Seriously, where else? Czech watches are more likely to get an enthusiastic reception here than in, say, the swiss watches or the diver/pilot watches forum.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Pobeda from 1954:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Still not sure about this combo, what do you guys think?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

travex said:


> Belarus was Soviet Republic from about 1920 to 1992 hence it makes sense to share Belarus watches in this section.
> 
> But Czechoslovakia was NEVER part of Soviet Union.


Re-read my post--Czechoslovakia was/the Czech Republic is in Eastern Europe. I didn't say anything about it being part of the Soviet Union.

You're new here--try to learn what the forum is about before being critical.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Woke up early today...


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

travex said:


> Why do you post watches made in Czechoslovakia in Russia section?


Answer A: In this thread, people show "what" they are wearing. Therefore the title.

Answer B: Some owners of Soviet Byelorussian Luch watches, or of Soviet Armenian Nairi watches, or of Swiss Aviator or Buran watches, or of Chinese fake Soviet watches, or of Lithuanian Vostok-Europe watches, or German Alexander Shorokhoff watches, of North Korean Moranbong watches, or of Polish Błonie watches, and so on, post these watches in such threads or on this forum too. Although it is a Russian watches forum, not a Soviet Byelorussian watches forum, not a Soviet Armenian watches forum,nor a Swiss watches forum, nor a Chinese watches Forum, nor a North Korean watches forum, nor a Polish watches forum.

Answer C: The same owners of Russian watches plus the owners here above are entitled and authorised to wear and post other watches. After all, by showing it, they participate to a better sociological definition and horological depiction of the usual members of this forum.

Answer D: I am sure that a Czech or Czechoslovakian watches forum does not exist on this platform to host these kind and delightful persons of good taste and their knowledge and proficiency in Russian watches, which they kindly share with the public.

Answer E: This thread is supposed to host posts showing or technically/aesthetically discussing watches that are been worn today.
Thus my question to you:
What are you wearing today?
No problem if it is a Panerai, a Casio or a Longines or a free give-away silicone watch, it will still be interesting and acceptable and appreciated


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Another Amphibia today. Hand-wind, no date. A bit beat up but I couldn't pass on this dial!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Wrong thread stere and cxg231. The July WRUW thread might be more appropriate.


----------

